# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Ubuntu, Linux and OS Chat >  Server - Monitor: CPU%, RAM%, DISK %, HEAT °C, PROCESS

## Selcuk_Demirci

Hello all,

I'm looking for a mix of New Relic & Htop in the terminal of the server.
I would like to have an overview like htop, monitoring:

ONE overview with all these information in terminal
- CPU all core's usage & history (Graph )
- RAM usage & History (Graph)
- Heat in °C & History (Graph)
- Disk Usage in GB's
- Uptime & Uptime history, Boot, Shutdown and restart history 
- See Processes: TOP10 most using processes and/or all processes
- External IP address
- Internal IP address
- Logged in Users
- Free up inactive RAM option
- Killing processes easily
- See live available update counts


I know there isn't such thing as this but wouldn't be great to have a program like this?
In the hope some dev will find this interesting and would like to invest some time to do a great job for the community i'm posting this.
And to use a command like htop for example: sutop  :KDE Star: 


Greetings, let me know your thoughts about this one.

----------


## karan_sharma3

nice performance i seem it is very nice thing .

----------


## Selcuk_Demirci

Actually i found a couple of alternatives on htop... but it's not what i want...


*Glances* 
_is an example
___________________________________________________  __________________________________

_

sudo apt-add-repository ppa:arnaud-hartmann/glances-stable_
_sudo apt-get update_
_sudo apt-get install glances
glances

_*Htop* 
_is an example 
___________________________________________________  __________________________________


apt-get install htop
htop



*Libstatgrab* 
_is an example 
___________________________________________________  __________________________________


sudo apt-get install libstatgrab6



*Saidar* 
_is an example 
___________________________________________________  __________________________________


sudo apt-get install saidar
saidar

----------


## Boab1993

Most of this information already on the system in different files, except say the graphs.
Its just a case of getting it all together and making it look nice and make sure it works properly

Im sure someone will be enthusiastic enough to make something

----------


## 3rdalbum

> Most of this information already on the system in different files, except say the graphs.
> Its just a case of getting it all together and making it look nice and make sure it works properly
> 
> Im sure someone will be enthusiastic enough to make something


You want a button to "free up inactive RAM"? Why, do you want the program to run on Windows?

----------


## Boab1993

> You want a button to "free up inactive RAM"? Why, do you want the program to run on Windows?


Did i just experience my first linux joke?

A momentus occasion. Time to denote it in the most unsophisticated way possible: =D

----------


## Selcuk_Demirci

It's very rude to demotivate me and to act like a Microsoft guy.
Maybe you didn't know the command: echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches

----------


## kosmokramer314

thanks for posting this..I didn't know about glances and it's pretty nice to have!

----------


## cariboo

Another thread the auto close script missed. I you want to add to the discussion please start a new thread, as this one is closed.

----------

